# C-50 seatpost options



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

Greetings, I rode a C-50 for several years in 54 sloping. I sold the frame a while back and have been looking for a 57 traditional. I found a nice NOS 57 and now need a seatpost. Where can I find a Colnago 28 post? I do not want an FSA branded as I run Deda stem/bars. Or can the FSA logo easily be removed?

Anyone ever use that shim thing and go w/a 27.2? Much rather have a real Colnago 28. Seems very hard to find now.

Thanks.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mriddle said:


> Greetings, I rode a C-50 for several years in 54 sloping. I sold the frame a while back and have been looking for a 57 traditional. I found a nice NOS 57 and now need a seatpost. Where can I find a Colnago 28 post? I do not want an FSA branded as I run Deda stem/bars. Or can the FSA logo easily be removed?
> 
> Anyone ever use that shim thing and go w/a 27.2? Much rather have a real Colnago 28. Seems very hard to find now.
> 
> Thanks.


I use the shim and run a 27.2 Campy Record post. I have somewhere around 500 miles on the C50 and no issue with the seatpost. I also use a shim on my Arte so I can run a 27.2 Cinelli Ram seatpost instead of the 31.6 that it requires. I built the bike before Cinelli started offering that post in a 31.6. Haven't had any issues with it either. In fact, I prefer the shim because it makes moving the post later on very, very easy. In my Cristallo and my Bianchi FG Lite, the carbon posts were stuck in them like glue.

If you really want a carbon post, check out e-bay. They are listed on there once in a while.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

The older 28mm posts from Campy were hard to come by because they were made in Italy for them, but the newer ones (from about '05 or so) were made in Taiwan, and are the same price, surprisingly.
Those should be easier to come by, the same ones that come with the CX-1, EPS, etc, in the larger 31.6mm size.

Shims are an easy way to make a post fit, but I was never a big fan of the shimmed look.
The FSAs I've found have been pretty easy to crack, especially with the Colnago seat collar.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*WR Componenti*

the originals were made by WR Componenti, they still are around and you can buy strait from them through their dealers: color choice etc etc..........

http://www.logicalnet.it/offline/wrcompositi/ing/index.asp?pag=prodotti

and the 2010 catalog: don't drool too much!!!

http://www.wrcompositi.it/download/catalogo.pdf

and the www:

http://www.wrcompositi.it/


----------



## cleverendeavor (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a 28.0 x 240mm Thomson Masterpiece. New, Silver color. PM me if you're interested.


----------

